# New magazine BriBri



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

The European Magazine for Rainforest Frogs and FLora

Ben's Jungle Online-Shop


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Is there a way to get that to the US?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I saw it for sale on a euro site earlier this week, I'm not sure if they ship here tho.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

melas said:


> Is there a way to get that to the US?


Black Jungle is apparently the only approved US retailer for Bri Bri. If you check their site it says it will be available in August. 

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant..._Code=BJTS&Product_Code=M-BB&Category_Code=WN


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Black Jungle is apparently the only approved US retailer for Bri Bri. If you check their site it says it will be available in August.


Yea, early August. Is that in 2010?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Straight from Ben's mouth, you guys should be able to get it in the states shortly.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I got the magazine in Hamm (Germany) last saturday. I think it looks really nice. It has an A5 size, but it has 100 pages, which is quite alot. 
But, because it is bilangual, it has many big pictures, and quite alot of space isn't used, I think the amount of text is very little. I read through the magazine in about 40 minutes... 

I think many people migth find the magazine very worthwhile, but my guess is that there will be some disappointment for others...

All in all, a must have for anyone interested in darts. Then decide yourself if you would buy future issues


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what woudl eb the cost on this magazine? anyone know?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Its selling in the UK for about 12 quid... so probably around 20-25$ in the states.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I really wish they would stop teasing us here in the states.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Paypal sent...

Uh...one thing Jason.....you *ALREADY* have the mags right?

We are not gonna have to _wait_ for shipping are we?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

I got my copy yesterday from Dartfrog here in the UK - lots of pictures and some interesting articles - I would have liked to see more detail and info in the articles. I felt the Mysti article was very superficial and didnt tell me anything new. Hopefully it will get better £12 is a lot for what it is. I'll buy the second issue and then decide if it's going to be a regular purchase.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> Paypal sent...
> 
> Uh...one thing Jason.....you *ALREADY* have the mags right?
> 
> We are not gonna have to _wait_ for shipping are we?


No, I have a few still and they ship out from the US. Should only take a few days.



Mworks said:


> I got my copy yesterday from Dartfrog here in the UK - lots of pictures and some interesting articles - I would have liked to see more detail and info in the articles. I felt the Mysti article was very superficial and didnt tell me anything new. Hopefully it will get better £12 is a lot for what it is. I'll buy the second issue and then decide if it's going to be a regular purchase.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


It is the first of many and it can only get better from here. I am sure Ben checks these posts and he appreciates all comments about what we like and what improvements can be made.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Issue #1 is now in the US and ready to ship. It is available at Black Jungle who is the only authorized distributor in the United Stages. According to the publisher, issue #2 is expected to be published by MAR/APR.

Order now here: Bri-Bri Journal - Issue #1 Shipping Now!: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply
or by calling 800-268-1813

Thanks,
Mike & Richard
Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Shockfrog said:


> I think many people migth find the magazine very worthwhile, but my guess is that there will be some disappointment for others...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

> yes i bought it and read it in about 15 minutes, what a big disappointment, the pics weren't even that great, not a whole lot of info either, I guess I had expectations of something more.
> 
> Your way better off saving money and buying Poison Frogs Biology, Species & Captive Husbandry
> 
> or greg and amanda's book is way better than that issue


I remember back when two old friends of mine were releasing the first issue to their new Ferret magazine. The first issue was good, but it was a very quick read also. When the next issue came out, it was great and many found themselves buried in the magazine for quite awhile.

Things take time to bud. I see a lot of potential for this magazine/journal in the future.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

The Dutch froggroup Dendrobatidae Nederland has been working on an English magazine for some time aswell. After some delays it looks like the first issue will be printed in early spring. I'm sure that one won't be a dissappointment


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I feel obligated to mention TWI's _Leaf Litter Magazine_ in the mix as well.  It has gotten better as it's progressed over the last couple years as well, at least that's my biased opinion. 

Also, different mags are designed to appeal to different audiences: what appeals to one person may not appeal to another. One person may just want to see pictures of cool frogs, others may want to know more about the habitat it inhabits, and other may want to read about and discuss the conservation issues surrounding it. I doubt anyone could come up with a be-all-end-all publication that will meet everyone's needs and interest levels.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> I feel obligated to mention TWI's _Leaf Litter Magazine_ in the mix as well.  It has gotten better as it's progressed over the last couple years as well, at least that's my biased opinion.
> 
> Also, different mags are designed to appeal to different audiences: what appeals to one person may not appeal to another. One person may just want to see pictures of cool frogs, others may want to know more about the habitat it inhabits, and other may want to read about and discuss the conservation issues surrounding it. I doubt anyone could come up with a be-all-end-all publication that will meet everyone's needs and interest levels.


I agree with Gabe in that I was also a bit underwhelmed by the first issue (too much subjectivity, too little real data/analysis). However, I'll likely give the next few issues a go...

That said, I've been mightily impressed with how far Leaf Litter has come. I've enjoyed the past issues, but this most recent one was by far the best yet (and the closest to a real journal)! Keep up the good work folks!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

I've read and re read Bri Bri several times and like others I'm very underwhelmed by the first issue. It may well get better but I'll wait and see what others think before purchasing the next issue.

I ordered Leaf Litter last week - hopefully it will get here soon! By the look of the preview it seems it's going to be my choice for future purchases. Another good point to remember is that purchasing Leaf Litter helps support vital work with amphibians!

Regards
Marcus


----------

